# Kayaker swallowed by hippo



## FatYak83 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/ ... by-a-hippo

Check out this link. Awesome story - although not one that I would like to repeat my self.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd rather deal with GWS's. They truly are scary, scary critters. Much like many South Aficans. :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Tonystott said:


> Hippos kill more people than any other animal..


Humans kill more people than any other animal. Humans kill more hippos than any other animal.


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Terrifying.hippos suck.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> At night, get between a hippo and the water and you are toast. They will also charge a small fire, say your camp fire and trample it. In Natal I was chased by a bloody hippo while fishing in an estuary.Me old man fired up the trusty 2hp motor and we puttered away slowly, very slowly as the fishing boat was a 16ft solid wooden dory and heavy. I still have the little yammie motor and fired it up after 20 yrs of no use, she started first time.
> Hippo skin was used to make whips in Africa called a sjambok, a lethal weapon in the right hands.
> Hippo tastes like chicken. ;-)


Are you a hippo? Just wondering......*

* I love chicken :lol:


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did it swallow him whole or did it spit that bit out??

Sick joke

Ian


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I find it interesting, both at home and overseas when talking to people about all the dangerous 'critters' we have in Australia, that few consider just how many *more dangerous 'critters' *are in overseas countries.

Hippos, lions, cheetahs, tigers, elephants, orcas, bears, wolves....

I think we are actually lucky here, despite having about 5 out of the world's 10 most venomous snakes, plus funnel-web spiders, sharks and crocodiles. (http://crikeymatemosaic.wordpress.com/2 ... the-world/)(about 1.5 shark fatalities per year). I've spent a lot of bushwalking and surfing/kayaking, and have seen heaps of highly venomous snakes, and have been surrounded by up to 100 whaler sharks a few times, but have survived.

Bears, hippos etc are scarier, because they will attack you. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fa ... th_America

I'd much rather deal with the snakes, spiders and sharks.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> (about 1.5 shark fatalities per year).


I reckon the .5 would be dead too, so we should just round it up to 2.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So glad he survived to be able to recount his experience.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > (about 1.5 shark fatalities per year).
> ...


It's just a statistic Kerry (pun intended).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Let me tell you about the black mamba snake in africa, this thing is deadly. Not only that the bastard can stand up and look you level in the eyes. These guys are super cranky, mean spirited and will actually chase you,to get at ya.Not as poisonous as a lot of Aussie snakes but sure as hell kill more people.
> Cape buffalo too are mean,real miserable bastards, he looks at you as though you owe him money, the only way to get close to them is down wind in scrubby bush.
> A lions roar,grunting and moaning will make the hairs on yer neck stand up, you will also become highly aware of your position in the food chain.


What about warthogs. Are they dangerous? :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> What about warthogs. Are they dangerous? :lol:


Just gotta watch out for WPV.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Tonystott said:


> Hippos kill more people than any other animal..


I think you mean in Africa. It doesn't even come close to the Indian Cobra.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kraley said:


> mosquitos. by far.


And what Family of the animal kingdom do they belong then? Very small birds perhaps?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

OK I'm done. 

Having said that, it's the Omoeba within them that kill people.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ado said:


> it's the Omoeba within them that kill people.


I've just thrown out all my washing powder.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > it's the Omoeba within them that kill people.
> ...


Thaty's OMO Dave. Not Omeoeba. :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Ado said:
> ...


Okay, I think Ive got it. But...

Who created the Omeoeba? Is this a deadly evolution from the Omoeba? Things were so much simpler when we only had amoebae to worry about.

Will there ever be an Omeoeoeba? An Omeoeoeoba? An Omeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeba?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You just don't get it, do you SBD. An Omeoeba is a single celled organism from the Victorian highlands.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Aussie Aussie Aussie
Om Moe ba!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Two years later & he was back in a canoe along the same stretch of water. :shock: :shock: 
Gotta have a screw loose!!


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

I know I would rather be bitten my a mosquito than a hippo, but mozzies kill about ten million people a year( Mostly kids)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave73 said:


> Two years later & he was back in a canoe along the same stretch of water. :shock: :shock:
> Gotta have a screw loose!!


The hippo no longer found him a threat, it saw him as armless.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

I think 60 minutes or similar did a story on this dude a while back. One scary, scary story, bloke looked like he'd been through a meat grinder.

However is it just me that thinks rafting through water full of Hippo's is asking for trouble, particulary when they new one in particular was taking offence to the activity. Public Liability mustn't be much of an issue over there. Good on the guy for getting back out there after the mauling, I was further bemused by the fact it had another crack at him. Obviously Elephants are the only large animals with good memories.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Why do elephants drink?
> 
> To forget.


sooo day kin geet trunk


----------

